# Eheim Double Tap Connector BROKE!! HELP!!



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok, I had an unfortunate event take place yesterday (in fact, more than one....just a REALLY bad day). My Eheim 2217 was making noise, which is unusual because they are so darn quiet. Anyways, I went to check on it and found that there was air trapped inside. I tried "fix" that problem, but the air still remained. So I decided I needed to fully break it down and clean it. Well, upon closing the double tap connectors and separating them, the hose popped off and started dumping water all over the place. (It was the out-put hose/pressurized side) Split second later, I realized what was going on and placed my finger to block up the tube opening and yelled for my sister to take out the spraybar from my 55G. (What I really yelled was to take out that greeny bar thingy! LOL) Apparently on the out-put double tap connector (the one that has the tubing going to the tank), the plastic barb?? had broke off from the connector!! :-x You can imagine the water just pouring out! :shock: This barb connection is so thin!!! I was shocked just to see HOW thin it was......bad design. Anyways, the thread part was still intact (which has a thicker wall btw, so I don't understand why the barb fitting doesn't??) so I did a temporary fix and placed my tubing on it and hooked everything back up. -argh- 

Soooooooooooooooo.....now I need to order Double Tap Connectors for my Eheim 2217, but it doesn't have the product # in my manual and the Eheim site doesn't state it either.  Do I just order by which hose measurement it correlates to??? 

On the Dr.Foster and Smith site ( http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+9998+6688&pcatid=6688) it doesn't give that info, only 2 different mfg#'s, but other sites give size. I'm just not sure which one I need to order??? This one.... CD-900013 Models 2213, 2215, 2217, 2250 (mfg# 4004412) $12.95 *OR* CD-900017 Model 2217 & 2260 (mfg# 4005410) $24.95. Or maybe these aren't the right ones?? 

Here is a pic that better explains what broke off:


Should I contact Eheim??? I've had my Eheim for only 7 months now and this happened.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

-ARGH-

Things keep getting better...... 

I have a small leak.  My temp fix for this problem is leaking very slowly. It's going to be about 2 weeks + before I can buy that darn replacement!! 

I took some pics of my patch-up job. I'm just hoping it will hold til I can get the replacement. You think if I contact Eheim they will send me one? 

Here are some pics: 




I wish I could send Eheim all this crap. The thickness of the barb fitting is too thin IMO. I'm worried.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

they will send you one. but they will make you pay for it. I've tried to get parts from them in the past and they simply do not stand behind their products. IME anyhow, I'm sure others would disagree. But you might try contacting them you might get lucky and get a free replacement part.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I went to the Eheim site and sent a message/inquiry to them, but it doesn't give me a confirmation notice on whether they received it or not, so who knows? I also sent an email to Drs. F&S (where I bought my Eheim), so hopefully I will get a positive response soon. -crossing my fingers, but not holding my breath- LOL


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Your exhaust (pressure side) tubing is #4004940 (12/16 mm). You need the CD-900013. 

The 2217 uses 494 tubing for the exhaust and 594 tubing for the intake. 

The intake (suction side) tubing is #4005940 (16/22 mm) and it uses CD-900017.

Here's a parts list showing the tubing used, but it doesn't list the double tap connectors: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2217_classic_GB.pdf


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Yup, but that is what I need....the double tap connectors.  Drs.F&S or Eheim doesn't state which one I need.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, I found my answer on Amazon. LOL 

400441 DOUBLE TAP/EHEIM for 12/16 mm Hose or 1/2"

Drs.F&S has it for a little cheaper though. I still think Eheim should replace it, so we'll see. 

Has anyone else have this happen to them (the barb fitting break clean off)?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The one that I suggested that you get; the CD-900013 for #4004940 (12/16 mm) tubing is the right one, isn't it? 

Big Al's has them too. They will beat the price by 5% which will make it ~ $12.30. Their normal price is $16.99: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382961/cl0/eheimdoubletapconnectorvalve494

Marine Depot has them for $13.99: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...s_Tap_Connectors__Quick_Releases~vendor~.html

I hope that you can get a free one too.

Good luck!

Left C


----------



## sevenrider860 (Dec 16, 2006)

Eheim seems to want to keep this number secret, I was not able to find it anywhere on the Eheim website, I got it from the vendor I ordered my filter from.

Eheim Tech Support
1-888-343-4662

Regards,

Brian


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

You can find the part number on the manual and call bigal's directly for it to get the right part. Can you go to the hardware store and get a regular pipe fitting to put in the tap's place until a replacement comes? (kinda extending the hose)?


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I have my Eheim 2217 manual and it's not in there. The threaded part survived the break, so I have my hose fit on that temporarily ( it is leaking a little, but holding out). 

I too contacted the seller I bought the canister filter from (Drs. F&S) and actually received a response today. _"We have contacted our buyer for assistance in obtaining this part and will contact you either by phone or email once we have further information. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused."_ So I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Update: Eheim is sending me the part! Way cool! Kudos for Eheim! :thumbsup: Drs. F&S ended up calling me and informed me of the part I needed (which I eventually figured out), but said since my filter was no longer under their warranty, I would have to contact Eheim. I figured that would happen. I'm glad this all ended up positive!  I love my Eheim 2217 and plan on buying a 2215 for my 40g CRS tank. roud:


----------



## Daud (Jun 23, 2007)

*Eheim let down*

I found this thread by googling for the parts.
I have the same thing like OP happen on my ECCO 2236.
I was in initial phone and subsequent multiple (5?) email contacts with the EHEIM US rep and after a year I have not received anything despite repeated promises.

I think now I just but the double tap adapter and use one half instead.

Shame EHEIM.


----------

